# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Looking to buy Ultima Weapon Ultimate clear for alt

## Almace

As the title says, I’m looking for an affordable clear run for an alt character of mine, as it’s been ridiculously hard to get my own static to do it with me because it’s an alt and therefore not a priority since we’re progging TEA at the moment. The account only has a PlayStation 4 license also. Please message me on discord @ Noir#0968 with your price and scheduling etc. Thanks.

----------

